# Green Tree Frog Help



## Morgangray (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok, so i just bought a tank.
Its correct measurements, the frog lady said it would fit 8-10 in it.
Now, i just want to know:
What do i put on the bottom
What plants could/should i use
AAND heat mat or heat light for humidity (I live in Nowra, south coast)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 10, 2007)

What i meant was Red eyed green tree frog 
Sorry


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 10, 2007)

Use a aquarium heater in your water and, between that and your u.v light this should be enough heat depending on the size of your tank and the size of your water section. Heat lamps/lights tend to be too dry a heat source for frogs. 
There is heaps of information on the frogs community.


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 10, 2007)

I was thinking about just having a largish bowl of water, not a section in the tank so maybe there wouldtn be enough room for a heater?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 10, 2007)

have gravel on the bottom, and a section of water.
in the water put in a water heater and use plasticplants (theyre pretty easy)


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks heaps will do!
So, no dirt or anything?
Just gravel?


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 10, 2007)

If you use gravel then you will need to place larger rocks over the top or not feed them on the gravel as if they swallow gravel it will cause problems. You can use "dirt" but you will have to make sure it doesn't have any fertilizers in it (most do) and it is preferable to use dirt in a enclosure with taps so you can flush toxins through the dirt with water.


----------



## Corwin (Apr 10, 2007)

Rather than use "dirt" over the gravel use a combination of coco-peat and perhaps orchid bark, both cheaply available from Bunnings. The coco-peat comes in a brick and expands when put in a bucket with water, it costs a whole $2. I have been using this combination for a number of years over gravel or pebbles with no impaction issues. Plants grow well in it and the layer of gravel ensures they dont get waterlogged assuming you have some sort of drain hole or false bottom under the gravel. There is HEAPS of info on setting up frog enclosures easily found with a quick google search.


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 10, 2007)

i dont have drainage holes... is this a problem?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 10, 2007)

Morgangray said:


> i dont have drainage holes... is this a problem?



nope, but it makes cleaning so much easier.


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh ok, i will look into that thankyou 
So, for heat?
Just use a uv globe or something?


----------



## Corwin (Apr 10, 2007)

In the tanks in which I dont have drainage holes I use the "false bottom" approach and use a hand pump syphon to quickly drain and change the water. Plenty of info on setting up a "false bottom" tank on the internet which can explain it far better than I could ever hope to.

Good luck!


----------



## brentf (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah u want something thats easy to clean, cos they fairly dirty, I found gravel a bit of a pain crickets etc can get into it and hard for the frogs to get at Where as bark chips peat moss easy for them to forage in It dosnt seem to get as dirty eather.Plants grow in it better to and holds the moisture better.


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 10, 2007)

would there be any point setting up a false bottom if the water i am putting in will be contained in a large container (shallow) ?


----------



## angel_saza (Apr 12, 2007)

You could cut out a section in the false bottom and have a pond area. I've done that in my tank and it's great!


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 12, 2007)

Would you be able to explain how you did it?
And pics maybe, i like this idea alot 
How does a false bottom aid in cleaning etc?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 12, 2007)

Red eyes need to be kept around the mid to high 20's and humid, unlike GTF's, red eyes will not seek out water to hydrate themselves, being rainforest frogs they don't need to, this posses a few problems, them best way to keep them is to cover the bottom of the tank with water, using a heat mat under the tank to create warm water = humidity. Though you need to have food at a constant supply for growing frogs (and easy to catch ones, ie not too many decorations for bugs to hide) and you dont want the bugs to drown and pollute the water, so a damp substrate is needed. You can use anything from paper towel to peat moss or gravel, though these need to be replaced regularly to be kept clean. Red eyes like to climb to the top of the tank, so a flouro light will give them some "soft warmth" though the frogs may dry out so kkep an eye on your humidity level, spraying daily may be needed. Once they are adult size, 8 - 12 months, they are much easier, 30mm of water as substrate, fed once a week (taken out and placed into a feeding container for a hour),


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 12, 2007)

So. if i create a false bottom and place a water heater or heat mat to heat the water and moist substrate ontop of the false bottom i should be ok?
Do you suggest i cut out a section in the false bottom for water or use a large water container?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 12, 2007)

Forget the water heater, as you need a large amount of water to use one, just heat with a mat. You don't need any pools of water as such, just humidity.


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 12, 2007)

great! Will set up tank in the next day or so, will post pics later
Thanks guys


----------



## JasonL (Apr 12, 2007)

Just remember humidity is the most important thing, red eyes will turn to prunes before moving 20cm to a pool of water, so limited ventilation and a damp, warm, clean substrate.


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 12, 2007)

My tank is one of those... uh forgot the brand. umm it has like sliding doors, plastic outlined mesh lid, and ventilation on each side, would you suggest blocking of almost all of that? or just the top or sides?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 12, 2007)

not the best tank for them, red eyes get out through small gaps and sliding doors have small gaps. you really need very limited ventilation, so that the sides of the tank are wet.


----------



## Morgangray (Apr 12, 2007)

I have tape on the door crack, i will block off most ventilation and see how i go.


----------

